# Eterna-Matic



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it a good watch and what would be a fair price for a gold capped one?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO Eternas are one of the classic quality watch makes. Eternamatic was their auto trade name due to the ball bearings used to prevent rotor wear and enhance the wind action. some can fetch big money,especially the thin ones, but standard 2000s or 3000s even gold capped can be had for Â£150 or so.

T'internet has more on models etc if you are interested.

Ong


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

here's a (poor) pic of my Eternamatic 3000, it's a smashing watch and is quite thin, you hardly notice that you have it on it's so comfy B) B)

It has it's original bracelet with the name Eterna and the five dots (ball bearings) on the clasp...










Sorry about the pic, it looks monochrome but it was taken in colour :blush: :blush:

John


----------

